# Calvinism Test



## Scott Bushey (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.reformedreader.org/calvinismquiz1.htm

How'd you do?


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

100% but man, that was tough. :bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 5, 2005)

I know; I wonder why RR has that on their site??? Too funny!


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey got 100%

Not bad for a newbie


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> ...



100% But I had to keep wrestling those arminian proclivities thoughout the whole test...


----------



## TimV (Mar 5, 2005)

Shane, ek het ook hulle almal gekry.


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont believe it. TimV where you from I thought I was just about the only guy from SA here?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm a 100%-er, Baby! 

I thought one was somehow a trick question since it was the only one answered "differently" (don't want to spoil it for others who may not have taken it yet.)


----------



## TimV (Mar 5, 2005)

California, but I managed a big farm in the North Cape for several years, and as you know, nobody speaks English up there.

Groete


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

Awesome that was a great surprise.

You better be careful though our Puritan brothers might suspect you of speaking in tounges
:bigsmile:


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> You better be careful though our Puritan brothers might suspect you of speaking in tounges
> :bigsmile:



Hold on, as long as there is one brother to translate!

ek het ook hulle almal gekry...

look there, huge lerky llama!!!


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

Doh! I had one 'k' left over!


----------



## daveb (Mar 5, 2005)

I passed: 100%

Not quite as difficult as I thought it might be. :bigsmile:

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by daveb]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 5, 2005)

100%. Think this test will get me a waiver for all my other seminary tests?


----------



## daveb (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 100%. Think this test will get me a waiver for all my other seminary tests?



Absolutely! I'm putting this on my resume!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2005)

That's a CALViNIST site? They only asked 4 questions? Whassup with that?


----------



## VanVos (Mar 5, 2005)

100% It's good to know that a credobaptist can be a true calvinist

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by VanVos]


----------



## Authorised (Mar 5, 2005)

100% here


----------



## Ivan (Mar 5, 2005)

100% for me...what an odd little test!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

100%


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's a gold star for you !


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2005)

75% 

Supposedly "All calvinists believe in infant baptism" is false.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 5, 2005)

100%!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 5, 2005)

100%


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 5, 2005)

100% baby! Whew, that was tough.. FOUR questions... didn't think I'd make it


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 5, 2005)

Is that silly or what?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 5, 2005)

100%


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 5, 2005)

100%


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 5, 2005)

The last answer to the last question of the test is wrong if we are being historically accurate.

100% if they meant 21st century Calvinists.

_Yes, I always have to be difficult. Its in my nature. _


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> The last answer to the last question of the test is wrong if we are being historically accurate.
> 
> 100% if they meant 21st century Calvinists.
> ...



Is that your depraved or regenerated nature? 

(This question is probably more difficult than the test!) 

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Augusta (Mar 5, 2005)

100% So I am learning something on this board and not just wasting precious time.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 5, 2005)

Told you I was a Calvinist. 

100%


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

How'd you guys come up so short? 

I got 150% 









J/J  100%


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

Are you by any chance a hyper-Calvinist? J/K


----------



## Scot (Mar 5, 2005)

> Are you by any chance a hyper-Calvinist? J/K



A friend of mine used to say that I was a hyper-calvinist when I was first converted because everytime I'd talk about the doctrines of grace with an arminian, I'd get hyper. 

100%


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2005)

We call that the cage-stage!:bigsmile:


----------



## youthevang (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, 100%!!!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too. 100%. Boy was that hard. Hopefully I can get a credit for it...



JH


----------



## SRoper (Mar 7, 2005)

I got a "C" -- the fourth question was too difficult.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

75% only because I didn't know where TULIP came from....


----------



## calgal (Mar 20, 2005)

100%


----------

